

JSettlers Is Open Source, First Alpha Released (Settlers 3 Clone) - ekle
https://github.com/jsettlers/settlers-remake

======
mastax
After looking into this, I found a number of clones of Settlers II, with this
one [1] being the most well developed. I also found this interesting website
[2] which lists open source clones of games. Neat!

[1] [http://www.siedler25.org/](http://www.siedler25.org/) [2]
osgameclones.com

